# new member/need help!



## texasoutlaw (Mar 2, 2014)

hi to all,i came over from the high lifter forums to see if someone could shed some light on a few things,first of all i have a 2012 foreman,35% gr,31" outlaws 

i recently rebuilt the top end,and im having a few issues,the motor it self is running fine,it idles good,no weird sounds,it runs normal. but my problem is that my motor is getting really hot really fast,its starting from the top end first and working its way down...i know im circulating water,my radiator is clean,water pump is working. my exhaust header started to glow red it got so hot at one point and i shut it down. i know an airlock can cause this issue but ive done everything my service manual says bleeding air from the cooling system. im not sure what to do anymore besides take it to a shop which i really have the money to do.

a few things ive done is took the thermostat out to see if it would still do it.
left the cap off the radiator and pumped on the hoses.
assured my gaskets were on correctly for the water ports to line up.
flushed radiator
checked my plug to see if it was white,(running lean) but its fuel injected so..

my temp light NEVER comes on and my fan isnt kicking on either.
im lost and i hope someone can help me

my motor will get HOT to the touch within 3-5 minutes and within 10 my header gets red hot


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

did you look at the plug any way ,fi bikes can have air leaks in the intake after mass air flow sensor , that will mess with fuel delevery, or the top end could have been put together with to little clerance causeing alot of friction


----------



## texasoutlaw (Mar 2, 2014)

ive fixed the cooling issue...but my exhaust is still glowing red sometimes,the header..i think it may have always done this and i didnt realize it...since ive added a 2" snorkel i think it messed up my air/fuel ratio but im not sure..can someone confirm this,do i need to just break down and buy a programmer?


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

could just order a programer and see if that cures the problem. if it does great, if not return it(i think you can return them) . it seems its hit or miss if snorks will create a neg effect and require a programer. i think its more a combo of afrermarket exaust and snorks though. either way, glowing header is not normal. probabaly running lean.


----------

